# Test flu



## desertrock (Mar 29, 2016)

I never used to believe in it until now. I'm three weeks into a cycle and for the past week I've been running a temperature, my throat is sore, body aches all over and I have chills. My question is should I train through it or rest?

I can definitely workout, but it sucks and I feel like I might be prolonging the illness. I'd like to get to full capacity as soon as possible so I can go 100% intensity. I haven't had a light week since forever, so I guess I might as well do it now.. Or am I being a bitch?


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 29, 2016)

Are you sure you're not regular sick?


----------



## desertrock (Mar 29, 2016)

I guess I can't be sure, but it doesn't really feel like normal flu. It usually hits me harder and goes away faster. Put it this way, I wouldnt be asking if its alrright to work out, I would be in bed lol.


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 29, 2016)

desertrock said:


> past week I've been running a temperature, my throat is sore, body aches all over and I have chills.



You could've just picked up a viral bug. If it was Influenza you wouldn't be questioning training, and "test flu"....

Body aches and chills are usually associated with the fever. If you control the fever, the aches and chills stop. Are you having a post nasal drip with this illness too? If so, control that and the throat should feel better also, not perfect but better.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 29, 2016)

That's not test flu. Test flu lasts about a day.  You'really just sick.


----------



## snake (Mar 29, 2016)

Test flu or not, if you're running a fever, give your body it's due. Stop and think about it; what is there to be gained? I trained legs once with a slight fever.... once. My knees felt like they had iron bars driven through them the next day.


----------



## desertrock (Mar 29, 2016)

Haha yeah well Ive been training with the fever so far. The DOMS have been absolutely brutal. But I kept telling myself it means I'm making gains.

Ibuprofen seems to bring the temp down but still wont make me feel too good.

My nose is a little stuffy but overall the biggest symptom is the temperature and feeling unwell. I also seem to feel much better in the evenings, while the mornings are always the worst - feels like I've been rum over by a truck.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 29, 2016)

Take the time off man!!! Your body needs time to fix it self sometime.


----------



## desertrock (Mar 29, 2016)

Okay you convinced me. Time off until I feel better.


----------



## desertrock (Mar 31, 2016)

I'm pretty convinced that it is, in fact, test flu and not actually being sick.

I was feeling fine, thought I was getting over it. Then came pin day again. Pinned in the morning and by evening I had high temperature again, the injection spot hurt like hell and in general I felt run over by a steam roller. Went to bed, had a horrible night's sleep, but as of this morning I feel fine again. Temp still slightly elevated, but not by much and I feel alright.

It doesn't seem to be caused by any particular gear either. I've been pinning test, tren and EQ and all of them cause the same reaction. I'm inclined to think it's just the amount of oil/BA causing an inflammation response in my body. I have no other symptoms, no sore throat, no runny nose.

So the question is what the hell do I do? Do I abort the cycle? Or do I try another spot (I've been pinning everything into my quads, so maybe they're just too stuck with oil?) I guess even if it is caused by the gear, it's probably not a good idea to train....


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 31, 2016)

Did you contaminate your gear by chance?  I'm not up to speed on the immune system, but lets say you got some of the virus into your gear, inject it, I would assume you would have symptoms until your T-cells attacked the virus (as your immune system would recognize the virus) leading to a brief sickness followed by a quick recovery.  Again, I am not sure if that's how it works, but in my head it makes sense.


That said, it's only been a few days.  As others have said test flu is quick.  I am not convinced that is what you have....


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 31, 2016)

I think you might have an infection maybe from the heat or bad injection? As tuna said you might have contaminated the gear.


----------



## anewguy (Mar 31, 2016)

Take time off from lifting but not from eating correctly.


----------



## desertrock (Mar 31, 2016)

There's no way I contaminated the gear. I've been super careful. Plus the test is in amps anyway.

Im gonna lay off the injections and the gym until things are looking up. I guess whatever it is it's not gonna last forever.


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 1, 2016)

desertrock said:


> There's no way I contaminated the gear. I've been super careful. Plus the test is in amps anyway.
> 
> Im gonna lay off the injections and the gym until things are looking up. I guess whatever it is it's not gonna last forever.



Hopefully you understand what happens to your body when you stop gear...


----------



## ken Sass (Apr 1, 2016)

don't train sick, i hate when guys spread that shit thru the gym, be considerate, and like pob said test flu is a day , low grade fever maybe some chills, next day all gone


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 1, 2016)

Ive never had no "test flu" but I have gotten sick just about every cycle..Always around week 3


----------



## desertrock (Apr 4, 2016)

Whatever it was it seems to have passed... knock on wood.


----------



## Palko (Apr 12, 2016)

Okay i decided to share my expirience. I gainee 7~ kg on test p nandrolone d. As you mentioned, i've had simmilar symptoms. Test p 100mg/eod and deca 200/o5d. To mention this was my first cycle ever, so i trained really ****ing hard, i was killing my self literally. Week three i started to feel symptoms like you mentioned above. Fever, man i was on ****ing fire. Nothing else was bad to me, i was just super super hot. then this effect faded after couple days. I forgot to mention, i had really hard physical job 5days a week for 8 hours. And i trained on working days also. So my guess is, that i've pushed too hard. But the results i think were amazing. Even when my peop ended still i had deca in my body for long time. And i started loosing little bit of weight. But also i has more veins popping out and i had better body. maybe this post will help. Take care


----------

